# Weld-on #4



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

Where do I get weld-on #4 in Toronto to repair an acrylic sump crack?


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

Tigercga said:


> Where do I get weld-on #4 in Toronto to repair an acrylic sump crack?


You can get it from Plastic World on Sheppard, just west of Allen Road.


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

*Weld--on #4*

Any idea how much is it?

Do i also need weld-on 16?


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry - I can't remember the exact cost. I bought it for my brother who was building a custom acrylic sump. I think a 32 fl. oz can sells for around $18. You probably only need 4oz. of the Weld-on 4. I've used only one type of Weld-on when joining acrylic but I've never used it to repair a sump. 

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful. Hope someone with more experience can give you the info.

Good luck!


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

I've got a can of Weld-On 4 left over from 2 years ago that I purchased from Plastic World. The price tag reads $6.99 and it's a 1/4 pint (118mL) can. Hopefully they still charge that much, or cheaper.

For repairing a crack you should consider using Weld-On 16 because it's thicker and can virtually be used for patch work as it can fill in gaps if you use imperfect acrylic edges. Most likely it will dry slower.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

*Weld on*

I have a similar crack, which looks like the first picture of the link:

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1262161

I plan to use weld on 4 first to mend the crack, and on top of it, apply weld on 16 to reinforce it. What do you think?

I do not want to give up the sump until last resort is exhausted and it does not work.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The age old answer... If you need to see the price first, Your not that serious about fixing it.

Ive seen 30 ml bottle go for 3$, That would last 40 years for me.

Also if you dont have some, Buy clamps or the repair is pointless.


----------

